# Bear Recurve indentification



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Guys I bought a bear recurve bow tonight. It doesn't say a model on it. The numbers on it are as follows.

On shelf side :
KR 44782 amo56
48#

on back of lower limb
canada 1953


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks like a grizzly....I have one just like it.Mine's 55#'s


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

According to Joe St. Charles identification chart the 56" Grizzly was produced between the years 1968-70.


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

Yep thats a Grizzy, I have a few just like with green glass.. Great old bows...

Enjoy,

For your in archery,

Cody


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

The 56" Grizzly was made from 1968-1970. Yours is a 70 model. Bear started using the "K" designation in 1970


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks!:darkbeer:


----------



## -=WGT=-EMSDJ2 (Mar 12, 2009)

Maybe this link will help ya too!!

http://reviews.ebay.com/How-To-Date-Your-Fred-Bear-Bow_W0QQugidZ10000000001896218


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

I've got a Fred Bear Grizzly and a Cub from the same timeframe, so I looked around the Internet and found this. Hope it helps!

Dating Your Fred Bear Bow

There are several features and changes that were made to the bear bows over the years that will help narrow the age of your bow or your potential investment.


1. The Serial Number: These bows usually have, what appears to be a hand inscription on one of the limbs that gives a serial number along with the length and pull weight of the bow. This serial number works very well for dating Bear Bows from 1965-1969 when the first digit of the serial number is the year of manufacture.

For example, a serial number of 5L212 would be a 1965 Bow.

Prior to 1965, the serial numbers for all Bear bows were started over every month, making these bows almost impossible to date by serial number alone. The "K" series of serial numbers (for example KZ9672) were started in 1970.


2. Patent Mark: Most of the BEAR Bows we have sold have the logo and the US Patents printed on it along with the date of CANADA 1953. This date that is printed on all bows made between 1953 and 1972 is simply the date of the patent for a working recurve limb and has nothing to do with the actual model year.


3. Decals & Silkscreening: In 1948 the small Running Bear decal was first and then was replaced by the large Standing Bear decal in mid-1953. The large Standing Bear decal also has the words "Glass Powered Bow" under the Standing Bear.

The large Standing Bear decal was used until 1955 when it was replaced with silk-screening the identification on the bows. By 1956 the silk-screening appeared on all bows.


4. All Wood vs Laminate: If your bow is ALL wood (no laminations of any kind) then your bow had to be made before the mass productions beginning in 1949.

If the ALL wood bow has a stamp that reads "Bear Products" in some form it would have been made before the early to mid 40's.
If it is stamped "Bear Archery" it would have been made AFTER the early-mid 40's and BEFORE 1949.
Also wooden bows with a small "Running Bear" decal can be dated to 1948


5. The Leather Grip: ALL Bear bows had leather grips until 1959. In 1959, the Kodiak Special removed the leather grip and in 1961 the Kodiak did the same, as well as the Grizzly in 1964.


6. The Coin Medallion: Beginning in 1959 all Bear bows had a coin medallion of one type of metal or another. Below are the approx date ranges for the type of coin used.

Copper Coin – 1959
Aluminum - 1960-1961
Pewter – 1962
Brass - 1963 – 1970
Nickel-Silver - 1971-1972

ALL coins were flush with the wood until 1972. In late 1972 the coin was raised above the surface of the bow and came in both gold and chrome covered plastic and are still used in Bear bows today.


7. Manufacturer Location: in 1978 Bear moved all manufacturing and offices to Gainesville, Florida. If your bow shows Gainesville on it then it was made after 1978


8. Model Of The Bow: Check the Model of the bow. Below is a yearly production chart for the most popular Bear Bows.

Wood Handle Take-Down 1969-1972
Wood C-Riser Victor Custom 1973-1975
Magnesium Handle Take-Down A-B-C 1971-1978
Kodiak Static Recurve 1950-1953
Kodiak Recurve 1954-1966
Super Kodiak 1967-1976
Grizzly Static Recurve 1949-1957
Grizzly Recurve 1958-1978
Super Magnum 48 1966-1976
Kodiak Magnum 52" 1961-1977
Kodiak Hunter 58" and 60" 1967-1977
Tamerlane 1962-1968
Tamerlane HC-30 1965-1967
Tamerlane HC-300 1968-1972
Kodiak Special 1955-1967
Temujin 1968-1970
Tarter 1968-1972
Victor Patriot 1973-1977
Victor 1972
Polar (recurve) 1957-1970
Alaskan (leather grip semi-recurve) 1959-1961
Alaskan (recurve) 1966-1970
Tigercat 1964-1978
Bearcat 1964-1971
Black Bear 1972-1978
Little Bear 1965-1978

With this information you should be able to get really close to dating your Bear Bow if not pin-pointing it to the year


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks lads, as you have helped me as well with the Bear bow info. It helped bring back memories and pinpoint my 50# Grizzly, as it has a "pewter" flush mounted coin, and serial number 9R12136. I bought this bow from Kmart, of all places, when I was a senior in high school in '62, but never killed a deer with it until 1987! Now somewhat sadly, it just decorates the wall in my cave. Yep, I went with the wheeled machines and never looked back, except for the great memories!!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=695846&stc=1&d=1262618209


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

thanks for all that info leafwalker! It will come in handy.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

anyone else have any other companies broke down like that? Like Pearson, howatt etc.


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

trapperDave said:


> thanks for all that info leafwalker! It will come in handy.


You're welcome! I just wish I had kept the website address so I could give due credit.


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

Here are a couple of sources for dating your Bears and a little history.

http://www.stickbow.com/FEATURES/COLLECTING/beararchery/index.CFM


http://www.neoreality.com/archery/beargray.htm


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

Leafwalker said:


> You're welcome! I just wish I had kept the website address so I could give due credit.


This was the work of Al Reader. Al past a few years ago. He was considered to be THE expert on all things Bear. 
Al had a protege , Jorge L Coppen , who has a new book out , continuing Mr. Readers work. http://www.amazon.com/Bear-Archery-...rue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

Still having a tricky time figuring out the year. I stayed in tonight because the carpet installers are here. That means I been reading the various links provided.

I've got a leather grip, gold colored flush coin, no sign of aluminum.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Need a better overall pic. It's a 1966 target bow (inlaid side plate) which one I'm not sure of at this point


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

My kiddo who just got up from a nap wanted to help.


----------



## Toxo-Philite (Nov 17, 2015)

That looks like a Tamerlane. Want to sell it?


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

I likely won't ever sell it. If you check out the post I thought I actually posted these pics on (the 40# post), you'll see why.

It also says Polar on it. Is Tamerlane a model?


----------



## Toxo-Philite (Nov 17, 2015)

OK, if it says Polar, then that is the model. Tamerlane and Temujin are two of the greatest Bear models, look them up sometime. Named after Genghis khan and one of his descendants. Good luck.


----------



## Toxo-Philite (Nov 17, 2015)

After reading your posts, in the other thread, make sure the arrows you shoot through this bow are heavy! I would not shoot anything under 450 grains through it, preferably 500grn minimum. The reason is that these older bows may de-laminate if the arrow is too light and the extra shock is absorbed in the bow. Also, from personal experience, the stiffest arrow, and heaviest shoot more accurately with these older bows.
Best,


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

Copy that. Maybe I will make up some 500s with weight and inserts+heavy head. 600s with 175 plus 20some grain insert is shooting really well. Might be able to leave a 500 full length with a bunch of weight up front and get similar results


----------



## Marklite (Oct 26, 2017)

That's the info I've been looking for. Thanks, from 8 yrs ago!


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Meister said:


> Still having a tricky time figuring out the year. I stayed in tonight because the carpet installers are here. That means I been reading the various links provided.
> 
> I've got a leather grip, gold colored flush coin, no sign of aluminum. /QUOTE]
> 
> It's a 1966 Bear Polar. The nearest in the pic is '66 and the other 2 are 67's. Bear made many changes to their Polar models. These 2 years happen to be similar...the '66 has layered overlays on the tips and the '67 just 1 piece of wood. The leather "saddle" was installed by user. Good Luck with it...Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## Meister (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## PGarland (Jun 9, 2018)

Great Info from Leafwalker above! I've been trying to find more info about my Dad's bows that I've inherited. Looks like the Bear Grizzly is from 1961-62, simply by the metal of the coin!


----------



## PGarland (Jun 9, 2018)

Another good source I've just found...

archeryfreaks.weebly.com/what-year-is-your-bear-archery-bow.html


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Friend just found old Bear bow & this infro: will help a lot. Thanks


----------



## JpTROUTMAN (Jul 9, 2021)

I too have a Bear Glass-powered Alaskan. Has a leather grip , large standing Bear silver inset medallion,and is hand printed NR 212. 62" 52# I'm not sure on age I acuired in 1978 at age 12 it has fair amount of cracking in the glass can it safely be used or can it be restored?


----------

